# Ea Sports Cricket 2008 Launch Or Not?



## 100.dx (Oct 31, 2007)

Hey Freinds Tell Me Is Ea Launch Cricket 08 Or Not
If Yes Tell Me Abt It And Hrdware Requ.
If Not When Will


----------



## SunnyChahal (Oct 31, 2007)

no official news from EA.
maybe in jan 08.
maybe never
why cricket 08.many noo cricket gaes r coming such as the art of cricket and cricket life 08.both are better than ea cricket.


----------



## gaurav_indian (Oct 31, 2007)

Nope its not launched.And i think they will start working on it from April 2008.So wait for another year.


----------



## SunnyChahal (Oct 31, 2007)

how do u know that.ea wale ghar pe batane aaye the.


----------



## gaurav_indian (Oct 31, 2007)

abtom said:
			
		

> how do u know that.ea wale ghar pe batane aaye the.


humne aisi hi baal kaale nahi kye hai


----------



## SunnyChahal (Oct 31, 2007)

any source kallu mama??


----------



## harryneopotter (Oct 31, 2007)

aaegi bhi ya nahi EA 2008 ?


----------



## ambar.hitman (Nov 1, 2007)

I dont think so EA will launch any cricket game soon. Moreover,hb studios parted with EA


----------



## Pat (Dec 13, 2007)

^^Yes and most probably the source has been sold to some 3rd party! Theres a new cricket game coming up called Cricketlife08 made by a company called "Gamebience"! You guys check out for yourselves and tell me what you think ??

Its clear EA has sold the code to which company now,aint it ? 

*www.cricketlife08.com/


----------



## bkpeerless (Dec 13, 2007)

hmmmmm it seems  ea dont want to spoil ther reputation after making prostreet and fifaa 08 so they dont bring out cricket 08


----------



## prashant9918 (Mar 2, 2008)

are there any news of cricket 2008 from ea ?


----------



## naveen_reloaded (Aug 12, 2008)

i saw a street side DVD with cricket 2008 ( ea ) written over it ..

is it released ??


----------



## furious_gamer (Aug 12, 2008)

naveen_reloaded said:


> i saw a street side DVD with cricket 2008 ( ea ) written over it ..
> 
> is it released ??


Dont trust them....
I bot one and its just a expansion pack of 2007 and nothing new in it....except the new IPL league with worst tournaments....


----------



## skippednote (Aug 12, 2008)

Now we should be talking about cricket 09


----------



## amrawtanshx (Aug 12, 2008)

rajkumar_pb said:


> Dont trust them....
> I bot one and its just a expansion pack of 2007 and nothing new in it....except the new IPL league with worst tournaments....



U cud have done it manually by applying IPL patch in EA Cricket 07.


----------



## prateekdwivedi1 (Aug 13, 2008)

how to patch ea cricket 07 to ipl version?


----------



## naveen_reloaded (Aug 13, 2008)

yeah its a expansion pack ......

when the next version going to get released ??

more i don't think people who create these cricket games have any idea of what they are doing ...

look at madden ... / fifa.. they rock... but cricket just sucks ...


----------



## Pat (Aug 13, 2008)

prateekdwivedi1 said:


> how to patch ea cricket 07 to ipl version?



Get the patches and instructions from planetcricket.net


----------



## tarey_g (Aug 14, 2008)

It has been released ..... in Palika.  . btw who cares , cricket games have been a dissapointment from last two gen.


----------



## lethalweaponforever (Aug 14, 2008)

Cricket 08 better be good(if released)..........and there better be no spelling mistakes in the players names like in 07


----------



## SunnyChahal (Aug 14, 2008)

^^
Spelling mistakes??Those were blunders!
Tendulkar is tendelki,pathan is pethon.WTF!


----------



## lethalweaponforever (Aug 14, 2008)

I concur (didn't want 2 be too harsh on EA)


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Aug 14, 2008)

lethalweaponforever said:


> Cricket 08 better be good(if released)..........and there better be no spelling mistakes in the players names like in 07





Sunny1211993 said:


> ^^
> Spelling mistakes??Those were blunders!
> Tendulkar is tendelki,pathan is pethon.WTF!



More correctly, EA didn't have the license to use the real names of players from India and a few other countries. Hence the similar-sounding but utterly hilarious names


----------



## bhupabhupa (Oct 6, 2008)

I have EA’s Cricket 08, but I wonder whether it’s official or not. There are spelling mistakes in the names of the players.

===========

bhupa

_<snip>_


----------



## arijit_2404 (Oct 6, 2008)

^^
read your above post. that explains it.


----------

